# Leaves turning yellow and shriveling up



## stunzeed (Jan 20, 2007)

I transplanted my clones and put them under my HID. They started showing lots of growth at first but then they turned yellow and just stopped growing. They are on a 20 on and 4 off. Also they are in miracle grow soil. I have a 1000 watt HPS they are under over and over 30 inches from the bulb. The room is a steady 78 degrees and has plenty of airflow. I water them often. Do you have any ideas???? Thanks


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 20, 2007)

Can someone please let me know what they think about the issues I am seeing in my garden? Thanks for any feedback and sorry about the bump, I am just sketchin about my babies.....


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 21, 2007)

could be the MG soil, MG is known to be very hot soil, it might be too much for smaller clones.


----------



## Hick (Jan 21, 2007)

IMHO...flourescents are better for rooting cuts than hps or mh. The spectrum is ideal and you arn't over heating or giving them so much light that they are expending energy photosynthesising and trying to grow.


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 21, 2007)

My new question is should I now switch back to flourescents or should I wait it out at this point?? I moved them out of the direct light for a couple days and all but one of them is looking better. That is the one the pics are of. I added Superthrive and they seem to be responding well. Again except for the one. Will this problem even if the plant recovers have any long term affect in yield or potency??? Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Hick (Jan 22, 2007)

..if they responded well to the indirect light, THAT is where I would have them. Try introducing them to the 1k gradually untill they adjust.


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 22, 2007)

Will do thanks for your help!!!


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 23, 2007)

Since my plant problem I transplanted them into a local blend premium potting soil. I placed them into 15gallon containers to give them the max rooting space without encroaching on any light. I introduced super thrive along with a diluted version of Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Grow and this is now what I am working with. Do you think this plant is making a comeback? Also I hear that a product called "Karma" from Botanicare is a wonderful product. Anyone ever use it and what were your results??


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 4, 2007)

Plant has recovered just fine. Check it out.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 5, 2007)

they sure don't look sick anymore.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 5, 2007)

They came back with a vengence like Lance Armstrong.

Stunzeed..


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Since my plant problem I transplanted them into a local blend premium potting soil. I placed them into 15gallon containers to give them the max rooting space without encroaching on any light. I introduced super thrive along with a diluted version of Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Grow and this is now what I am working with. Do you think this plant is making a comeback? Also I hear that a product called "Karma" from Botanicare is a wonderful product. Anyone ever use it and what were your results??


 
I love liquid karma...in all the organic products I use, LQ would be the most difficult to replace.

Like superthrive, it is a catalyst though...should only be given once or twice in a plant's life IMO.  Kinda like a steroid...too much and weird things can happen...like man boobs.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 8, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> I love liquid karma...in all the organic products I use, LQ would be the most difficult to replace.
> 
> Like superthrive, it is a catalyst though...should only be given once or twice in a plant's life IMO. Kinda like a steroid...too much and weird things can happen...like man boobs.


 

Eman,

I have been using it every watering but I am only going 1/2 to 2/3 strength. So far I have got good results. What are your thoughts on that? I will post new pics tommorrow. Thanks

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 9, 2007)

Here she is today.

Stunzeed..


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 9, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Eman,
> 
> I have been using it every watering but I am only going 1/2 to 2/3 strength. So far I have got good results. What are your thoughts on that? I will post new pics tommorrow. Thanks
> 
> Stunzeed..


 
Plants look great Stunzeed! I think 1/2 strength would be ok, go with what works for you bro. Sometimes I forget all the amended goodness in my soil like kelp meal, dry soluable molasses, and e casings....most of the ingrediants in LK...I really only use it for the aminos and some voodoo stuff in it (cytos and such). I'm pretty sure with all the nutes my girls are sitting on, feedings every watering of anything would probably burn them, but so many variables involved from one grow to the next...just gotta do some experimenting yourself...ya know? Just make sure you always make small changes...and only one at a time. 

Thought of a little tip for you too.  LK is pretty expensive stuff, while they are still in veg, and first couple weeks in flower, try it as a foliar...only go 50% less. With foliars, you will use half as much solution and get same results...plus nice thing about foliars is you can give them anytime you like...don't have to wait for next watering. I religuously foliar with Botanicare Cal/Mg too, and an enzymatic fish and kelp mix.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 10, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Plants look great Stunzeed! I think 1/2 strength would be ok, go with what works for you bro. Sometimes I forget all the amended goodness in my soil like kelp meal, dry soluable molasses, and e casings....most of the ingrediants in LK...I really only use it for the aminos and some voodoo stuff in it (cytos and such). I'm pretty sure with all the nutes my girls are sitting on, feedings every watering of anything would probably burn them, but so many variables involved from one grow to the next...just gotta do some experimenting yourself...ya know? Just make sure you always make small changes...and only one at a time.
> 
> Thought of a little tip for you too.  LK is pretty expensive stuff, while they are still in veg, and first couple weeks in flower, try it as a foliar...only go 50% less. With foliars, you will use half as much solution and get same results...plus nice thing about foliars is you can give them anytime you like...don't have to wait for next watering. I religuously foliar with Botanicare Cal/Mg too, and an enzymatic fish and kelp mix.


 

Eman,

If you were going to do a soil grow and were only going to use products that you could buy (not mix yourself) what products would you use? You seem to know your shiz to say the least and I really would welcome your advice and tips. Thanks

Stunzeed..


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 11, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Eman,
> 
> If you were going to do a soil grow and were only going to use products that you could buy (not mix yourself) what products would you use? I seem to know your shiz to say the least and I really would welcome your advice and tips. Thanks
> 
> Stunzeed..


 
Thanks for the props bro  , well...to keep it simple as possible...I would just get 3 products.

Fox Farm Ocean Forest
Fox Farm Light Warrior
Fox Farm Peice of Mind Fruit and Flower dry ferts.

Under $50 and about 3.5 cubes of soil. Mix the 2 soils 50/50 and start your seeds in that. All you have to do is mix in one tablespoon per gallon of the dry ferts into your final transplant before flower...in at least 3 gallon pot.

Just add water...no additional ferts necessary. Of course, if that is just a little too easy, a tea or 2 at week 2 and 4 would be icing on the cake...but not absolutely necessary. I got a few tea recipes and other amendments in my journal too...just tweaked my current mix a bit more and gonna post that up real soon.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 11, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Thanks for the props bro  , well...to keep it simple as possible...I would just get 3 products.
> 
> Fox Farm Ocean Forest
> Fox Farm Light Warrior
> ...


 
Do you recomend using other Fox Farm ferts? I am using Botannicare Pro Grow now but only have 2oz left. Enough for one more watering. I have a bottle of Fox Farm Grow Big after that runs out. Now for flowering I was just gonna use Fox Farm Big Bloom. What do you think you would change?
Also I plan to flower with 3 plants per 1000 watt HPS. I have 8 foot ceilings and no real time frame. My tallest plant is 25 inches and the shortest about 13. They are in 15 gallon pots. My question is how long would you veg or how tall would you let them get before you flower them to maximize your yield?? Thanks again Eman and believe me all props due.

Stunzeed..


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 11, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Do you recomend using other Fox Farm ferts? I am using Botannicare Pro Grow now but only have 2oz left. Enough for one more watering. I have a bottle of Fox Farm Grow Big after that runs out. Now for flowering I was just gonna use Fox Farm Big Bloom. What do you think you would change?
> Also I plan to flower with 3 plants per 1000 watt HPS. I have 8 foot ceilings and no real time frame. My tallest plant is 25 inches and the shortest about 13. They are in 15 gallon pots. My question is how long would you veg or how tall would you let them get before you flower them to maximize your yield?? Thanks again Eman and believe me all props due.
> 
> Stunzeed..


 
I tell ya Stunzeed, I am a bit of an organic fanatic. I find the more I learn about organics though, the tougher it is to stay that way. Alot of products start out listed, but are often removed a year or 2 later. Where they organic to begin with? I dunno...but I do my best to keep up.

From what I understand, PBP grow is organic, Fox Farm grow big is not. PBP bloom is not organic, but Fox Farm big bloom is (actually big bloom is the only FF liquid fert that is). Gets to be a bit frazzling after a while....I have all of the products above and they work really well...but my stubborn determination to stay organic won't allow me to use the synthetics.  In all reality though, with a good soilmix like Ocean forest, you won't need any ferts in veg...or up to 24" or so.

I should have thought to add some big bloom to the recipe above, it gets much play in my flower room, but here again it is not really necessary. There are a few other products like Biobizz (I have) and Earth Juice (not yet) that are organic and work great too, but I mostly use mega soil amendments and hardly any liquid feedings at all. Seems harder that way, but it isn't...and is exponentially cheaper. I just got another request for my current mix in my grow journal, so I am gonna spend alot of the day putting up the best post I can on that, please check it out later tonight.

As far as vegging, you have more than 1 1kw? And 3 plants per light? WOW...you are gonna be swimming in weed. In my honest opinion, flip them now. I couldn't wait to get my first grow over with just to see every thing happens, and my second grow is looking to do much better.

edit: After a puff puff coffee  , I decided to come back and add a bit more .  I don't really think anyone is really prepared for the explosive growth MJ puts on when flipped to flower.  I flipped 3 plants, probably 24", and even though I don't have a scale, would say I easily cleared a pound, and my Jack Herer bybrid sativa finished out just under 7' tall...easily doing half of that pound by herself.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks eman.  I really appreciate you taking the time. My goal is to pull one pound per light. Anything else on top of that is icing on the cake.



Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 12, 2007)

Stunzeed..


----------

